# ملف اوتوكاد وتفاصيل تركيب كلـ hvac equipment



## مهندس الشرقيه (3 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا ملف حجمه 4 ميقا بالاتوكاد 2006 عن كل التفاصيل

(fire dampers,volum damper,ex haust fan, diffuser,,,,etc

ملف ممتاز جدااااااااا

اسال الله ان ينفع به اخواني في المنتدى

http://ifile.it/ys8rfij
http://ifile.it/4nf639t/DETAILS.rar


----------



## AhmedElasmrElmashd (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك ولكن كنت اتمنى ان يكون الملف خاص يالتحكم او بالكهرباء


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (3 مارس 2010)

ان شاء الله راح اجيب لك ماطلبت

وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور و نتمني لك كل خير و في انتظار المزيد 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hsfarid (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا على تعبك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (4 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع دا


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا على مروركم ودعائكم

واحب انوه لبقية الاعضاء الملف يا اخوان مفيد جدا 

اسال الله ان ينفع به


----------



## amr fathy (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا على تعبك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الملف المفيد 
مع التقدير...


----------



## aati badri (16 مارس 2010)

1000 ألف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## حاتم حمدي محمود فر (17 مارس 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (18 مارس 2010)

اشكر لكم طيب المرور واتمنى ان اكون قد افدتكم


----------



## اسامة اشرى (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاا يا اخى


----------



## أحمد سالمان (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
الرابط به مشكلة


----------



## mohamed mech (29 سبتمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> الرابط به مشكلة


 
جربت الرابط مرة اخرى و هو يعمل و تم تنزيل الملفات و حاجة روعة بجد

بارك الله فيك
مجهود مميز
و ترتيب 100%​


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## اسامةمحمد (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## العراق الى الابد (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا قبل التحميل


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (2 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقنا الله اياكم لما يحب ويرضى ونصح الجميع بتحميل الملف

اشكر للاحبه جميعا طيب المرور ولاتنسوني من دعوه في ظهر الغيب


----------



## م. يامن خضور (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تم التحميل و الحمد لله

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم و بارك فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (10 نوفمبر 2011)

يا ريت اى حد من الناس اللى حملت الملف قبل كده يرفعه تانى


----------



## ahmedbayomy (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل نرجو منك اعدة التحميل


----------



## esamkhattab (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## محمد_86 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بس مش عارف اهمله تحميل


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ا
لرابط لا يعمل


----------



## elmuthana algaali (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## ياسر حسن (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل لو ممكن رفعه مع الشكر


----------



## eng_alex (13 نوفمبر 2011)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى على رابط اخر............. وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## nofal (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والرابط لا يعمل .


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (13 نوفمبر 2011)

نرجو إعادة الرفع مرة أخرى


----------



## fuadmidya (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## nofal (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## شرشر الجديد (17 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابطة لا تعمل


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*احبتي الكرام

اعتذر منكم اشد الاعتذار على تاخري في رفع الملفات من جديد

وهذا الرابط الجديد مرفوعه عليه وارجو من الاداره الكريمه تبديل الرابط في الصفحه الاولى بالرابط الجديد

http://ifile.it/ys8rfij*​


----------



## zanitty (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس الشرقيه قال:


> *احبتي الكرام
> 
> اعتذر منكم اشد الاعتذار على تاخري في رفع الملفات من جديد
> 
> ...


تم
و انصحك بانشاء مكتبه حتى تصبح الروابط دائمه و لا تتلف بعد مده زمانيه محدده 
فالحساب يتيح لك ان تظل الروابط فعاله طول العمر ما دمت تدخل الى حسابك بصفه منتظمه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=1097330#ixzz1gJSVyKex

*هذه رسالة الزميل مهندس الشرقية
السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم ارجو ان يتم تبديل الرابط المرفوع عليه الملف في الصفحه الاولى بالرابط الجديد حتى تعم الفائده للجميع

رابط موضوعي

ملف اوتوكاد وتفاصيل تركيبات كلـ hvac equipment 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2493812

شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## zanitty (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://arab-eng.org/vb/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=1097330#ixzz1gjsvykex
> 
> *هذه رسالة الزميل مهندس الشرقية
> السلام عليكم
> ...


تم عمل اللازم يا مهندس صبرى و قد اوردت له نصيحه بان يجعل ملفاته على حساب دائم مجانى


----------



## ml1988ml (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aamer_dad (16 ديسمبر 2011)

تم التحميل
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير :14:


----------



## شرشر الجديد (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الرجاء الرفع علي رابطة اخري


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (22 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط شغال 100%


----------



## samy hamed (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ياهندسة انت مشش عارف انا كنت بدور على الحجات دى من امتة والله
ربنا يجزيك خير يارب


----------



## darshoo (29 يناير 2012)

الرابط مش شغال !!!!!!!!


----------



## ASHRAF100 (29 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## دمتم بخير (29 يناير 2012)

*ياجماعة الخير*

الف شكر على الملف ولكن ياريت لو حد يرفعه على موقع اخر
رجاء ياجماعة الخير وبسرعه اكرمكم الله
رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
والشكر لله
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امير التجاني مدثر (10 فبراير 2012)

There is no file


----------



## adiloman (10 فبراير 2012)

اخي الرابط غير شغال


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## dule82 (12 فبراير 2012)

hello all participants in the forum,

if anyone here has a working version of HVAC solution? it's a great program! 
and another question, when buy a program on how computers can be installed?

thanks in advance.


----------



## عمران احمد (13 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل

برجاء اعادة رفعه مره اخرى

و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------

